# ROHM MTPM has anyone used????



## b.builder (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi i have just got hold of some ROHM MTPM has anyone used it and got any info on it?


----------



## Marine1 (Feb 25, 2011)

My mates on it at the mo and says it's good expensive tho


----------



## b.builder (Mar 25, 2010)

How many times is he having shots? Every other day i was thinking 1ml.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

1ml EOD is fine.

Watch out for the mtren mate, 1mg of mtren is a big dosage. Stuff is dangerous honestly, very bad for your internal organs everywhere including your heart and arteries.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Have you had a check up after running this?


Havent ran it, have it next to me, but ive done a lot of reading up on it recently, many stories about it on various forums etc.

General word of mouth is watch out, have prebloods done and post-cycle bloods done.

Im gonna run it at 500mcg to see how things go.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> Run it yourself, then spout off at how "Dangerous" it is.


Well i know it is mate, so dont be cheeky, i dont have to use something personally to know that its dangerous, there are several stories all saying the same thing. So i can collectively say that the general word of mouth is the stuff is dangerous and not something to be messed with.

I was speaking to someone who died from taking it mate. So i dont need your cheek to tell me that i have to say from 1st person that its dangerous, i know it is.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Shreds said:


> 1ml EOD is fine.
> 
> Watch out for the mtren mate, 1mg of mtren is a big dosage. *Stuff is dangerous honestly, very bad for your internal organs everywhere including your heart and arteries.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Shreds said:


> Well i know it is mate, so dont be cheeky, i dont have to use something persaonally to know that its dangerous, there are several stories all saying the same thing. So i can collectively say that the general word of mouth is the stuff is dangerous and not something to be messed with.
> 
> I was speaking to someone who died from taking it mate. So i dont need your cheek to tell me that i have to say from 1st person that its dangerous, i know it is.


You spoke to someone that's died? You can make a lot of money from that


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

Shreds said:


> Well i know it is mate, so dont be cheeky, i dont have to use something personally to know that its dangerous, there are several stories all saying the same thing. So i can collectively say that the general word of mouth is the stuff is dangerous and not something to be messed with.
> 
> I was speaking to someone who died from taking it mate. So i dont need your cheek to tell me that i have to say from 1st person that its dangerous, i know it is.












You are a w&nker.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

SteamRod said:


> You are a w&nker.


And you are banned for insulting and abusing other members.


----------



## SteamRod (Oct 1, 2007)

really? damn


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

milner575 said:


> You spoke to someone that's died? You can make a lot of money from that


I spoke to someone who knows someone who died, sorry typo mate.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

SteamRod said:


> really? damn


so silly, i wasnt being offensive there was no need for that. I wasnt comfortable with his remark to me about how i should try everything.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> And I know how dangerous it isn't. I'm running Super Mtren at the moment 2000mcg per ml. I'll post up my bloods after to see exactly what it can do to someone, but Mars has just hit the nail on the head.
> 
> All i'm saying is, try these drugs before passing comment. This is how Anabolic Steroids get a bad name in the first place.


Listen mate i agree completly in the way that, if someone said running a test cycle was dangerous for example, i wouldnt go around just saying test is bad etc. I should run something before giving a verdict on it yes. But at the same time mtren has a harsh background, ive spoken to a few people personally who have ran it.

But mtren has a dark background to it, the general outline of the stories told about it is that its not something to be messed with and taken lightly.

Im running it very soon so ill please you by giving a personal verdict after my panels are done.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> If you know somebody who knows somebody else, who died from taking it and you also know how dangerous it can be, why are you entertaining taking it?


Just because someone had a fatality from something doesn't meant that it will happen to everyone, hacks has ran it i believe, or pscarb, mars has, a few others which all have came out fine. Maybe the guy who died had underlying heath issues that got made worse by running it.

Im sensible with my gear usage and as i know this stuff its quite toxic i will be tapering up from 250mcg to 1mg most probably.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I ran a log using Methyl Tren a while ago when it first became widely available in injectable form. Its on here somewhere about 4 years old I think.

Shreds you are confused with the ORAL methyl tren which is indeed highly toxic and damaging to the liver and can cause serious health issues.

The Injectable MT is actually not as bad, I have had blood work done while and after using it and my liver values did not change significantly. However it is not a drug for the beginner.

Back to the original topic MTPM is a good product which I have used in the past to good effect its most effective in the last 3 weeks before a show in my experience and I only used it 1ml EOD


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> I ran a log using Methyl Tren a while ago when it first became widely available in injectable form. Its on here somewhere about 4 years old I think.
> 
> Shreds you are confused with the ORAL methyl tren which is indeed highly toxic and damaging to the liver and can cause serious health issues.
> 
> ...


I know there is a oral methyl tren, and obviously yes this is going to be indeed toxic to the liver and kidneys. I would only assume, still in a injectable form it will raise your values high still?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Tinytom said:


> I ran a log using Methyl Tren a while ago when it first became widely available in injectable form. Its on here somewhere about 4 years old I think.
> 
> Shreds you are confused with the ORAL methyl tren which is indeed highly toxic and damaging to the liver and can cause serious health issues.
> 
> ...


Very true, i have posted a user report with blood tests on page 1.


----------



## b.builder (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi guys, Some scary storys going on here!!!! I had a 1ml shot just before i left to go to the gym and i feel a little bit shakey, I have been taking steroids on and off for 12years and i have never felt that before but this is the first time on this ROHM MTPM is this normal?


----------



## b.builder (Mar 25, 2010)

Tinytim wrote; Back to the original topic MTPM is a good product which I have used in the past to good effect its most effective in the last 3 weeks before a show in my experience and I only used it 1ml EOD

Was you using anything else along side it? I no its a muilti blend and you most prob wouldnt need anything else.


----------



## apple (Feb 16, 2011)

come on guys mtren holds some nasty sides ...i know and have seen people who have had bad sides from ...ok it may not be as bad as people say on the internet but you guys are makeing it sound like its harmless...not looking for a argument here i am just stressing my opinions thats all.....

I SEE YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT INJECTABLE VERSION NOT THE ORAL .....INJECTABLE IS NOT AS BAD AS SAID...AVOID ORAL IMO....


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

chilisi said:


> You should enjoy it when it takes effect.


I presume you have ran it yourself? How long does it take to take effect, i know its esterless so it should be fast, but do blood levels have to stablize in the same way an ester does?

or is it smack bang working within a few minutes?


----------



## im sparticus (Oct 22, 2005)

chilisi said:


> Yes, i have already mentioned I have. I have been running Mtren for 3 weeks now, in 2 different compounds.
> 
> MTPM is a good product, but it doesn't seem as punchy than a single shot of Mtren.
> 
> I normally "feel" it working within the hour. Good strength and aggression neeeded for the gym.


what is mtren? im assuming its tren with no ester? a fast acting tren? iv never used it although its been available to me for quite a while ,iv never used it! i know it was an option for the lads that show they seemed to use it on last weeks,i suppose it was a alternative to halo,or c.drops.n what effects do you get from Mtren? not including the burnt out liver lol


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

apple said:


> come on guys mtren holds some nasty sides ...i know and have seen people who have had bad sides from ...ok it may not be as bad as people say on the internet but you guys are *makeing it sound like its harmless*...not looking for a argument here i am just stressing my opinions thats all.....
> 
> I SEE YOU GUYS ARE TALKING ABOUT INJECTABLE VERSION NOT THE ORAL .....INJECTABLE IS NOT AS BAD AS SAID...AVOID ORAL IMO....


I never said that Apple. I said that my liver values changed but not significantlyand that it was not a drug for a beginner.

But its not going to dissolve your liver on one course.

However I think people need to be wary when they use it so they arent taking loads of other liver toxic items and eating a decent diet so that liver stress is reduced as much as possible.


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Have been taking 1mg of MT 3 x a week (workout days) for 2 weeks. Been having great workouts. Have added in 2 pro chem oxys every day for last week and man has the strength gone up! No sides as of yet. Lots of clean food, water, cardio and liver support.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Kiwi said:


> Have been taking 1mg of MT 3 x a week (workout days) for 2 weeks. Been having great workouts. Have added in 2 pro chem oxys every day for last week and man has the strength gone up! No sides as of yet. Lots of clean food, water, cardio and liver support.


Are you running a cycle aswell? Test in there i presume?


----------



## Kiwi (Dec 24, 2008)

Shreds said:


> Are you running a cycle aswell? Test in there i presume?


Yes, coming to end of test/deca cycle. Dropped the deca 4 weeks ago.


----------



## Slight of hand (Sep 30, 2008)

Iv'e ben using methyltrenoxibolavar drops for my eyes, stings a wee bit and i'm now partially blind but only for a few weeks as i took eye drop "support" as i ran the cycle. Great gains though. Maybe i could have tried other compounds not quite as harsh but a bro on the forums said it was gtg. He even posted up a n=1 study to back up his claims.

FFS if yer worried about it don't fooking take it.


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Slight of hand said:


> Iv'e ben using methyltrenoxibolavar drops for my eyes, stings a wee bit and i'm now partially blind but only for a few weeks as i took eye drop "support" as i ran the cycle. Great gains though. Maybe i could have tried other compounds not quite as harsh but a bro on the forums said it was gtg. He even posted up a n=1 study to back up his claims.
> 
> FFS if yer worried about it don't fooking take it.


Sorry mate what is methyltrenoxybolavar? Doesnt return any searches on google mate.

What is this. a trenbelone, for your eyes?

You seem very layed back saying and now im partially blind?


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

its a joke shreds


----------



## Shreds (Feb 3, 2010)

Tinytom said:


> its a joke shreds


haha sorry i read it very literally last night, i can see why now


----------

